# Most intense session



## Need-valid-info (Mar 29, 2009)

Name your most intense session...giving details on the bodypart trained, sets, reps, how you felt etc...


----------



## Ian watkins (Jun 7, 2009)

Myself and my partner once did 5x5 squats maxing out at 180kg, deadlifted the same, went on to clean and press 4 sets at 75kg for reps, monkey pulls for biceps and finished off with a round of "buddy curls!

To put it mildly i was knackerd, and id like to point out, that was a very "one off" performance! :thumb:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Mine was a back workout i done years ago it started with deadlifts at about six sets of 4-6 reps then barbell rows for the same sets and reps.

All sets were to total failure and i felt sick after every set.

Afterwards i had a tin of tuna and large bowl of cornflakes.ended up puking everything on the floor but i was that worried about not having the nutrients to recover after such a good workout i opened another tuna ,filled the bowl again with cornflakes then necked the lot.

Managed to keep it down this time too lol.


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

my most intense session is deadlifting day on a friday. every deadlift session is bloody intense. i dont bother 1RM'ing(i'm on a strict programme and i am sticking to it- but i might try when i finish) it does make you feel physically sick. i haven't puked as of yet but i have on multiple occasions thought i was going to be and chucked up a bit in my mouth if you get me.

having somebody scream at you is excellent even if it does f*ck you off at the time


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

every work out is as intense as the rest or they just get more and moreso. once i have reached a level of intensety i must train every thing like this. i push biceps just as hard as squats.... to failure! i often feel sick pw and am allways tender the next few days!


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Dsahna said:


> Mine was a back workout i done years ago it started with deadlifts at about six sets of 4-6 reps then barbell rows for the same sets and reps.
> 
> All sets were to total failure and i felt sick after every set.
> 
> ...


if you did this once years ago you know what you are able to do so do it again? if you puked this was an awsome sesion the rest are mearly shyt in comparison?


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

ok i was thinking about it...... the moste intense feeling after a sesion was my 1st real leg work out after that every work out!


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> if you did this once years ago you know what you are able to do so do it again? if you puked this was an awsome sesion the rest are mearly shyt in comparison?


 :lol: :lol::lol:youve rumbled me mate,my sessions are a joke ffs! :thumb:


----------



## jonb19 (Jan 14, 2010)

Without a doubt last night on leg day, maybe like some i dont look forward to leg's but gota be done so;

3x8 squats , pb on last set for me

2 x 20 hack press, a bit down on me 10 rep weight and went for it

3 x 8 lunges bb, hate em so do em.

2 x 8 ext

2 x 8 curls

I was a wimpering wreck after and today my legs are slowly grinding to a halt.It was painfull/intense but i proved to myself that i can push through when it gets tough.......not big weights for some but more than id ever done before and at 43 that felt good.


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

last week doin back, done deadlifts- 160kgx12, 180kgx7, 190x5. after last set felt so ill had to go toilet and was sick as a dog! proper sent my body into shock i think lol. aslong as i look good though all worth it :thumb:


----------



## hazuki (Oct 29, 2010)

I tried the gym jones 300 spartan workout. 25 wide arm pull ups, 50 deadlifts @ 60 kg, 50 press ups, 50 floor wipers, 50 (25 each arm) kettle bell shoulder press @ 15 kg, 50 floor wipers, 50 box jumps on 24 inch box (that was a killer), followed then by another 25 pull ups. had, nitric oxide prior to this workout and came crashing to earth after. THIS IS SPARTA


----------

